# Golden puppy is very sick &#x1f61e;



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys. I’m depserate for help.

Molly is 8 weeks old. Got her about 3 weeks ago. Its been a week she wakes up with eye and nose discharge and sneezing a lot and also she has breathing issues. Her eyes get hlued when she wakes up cuz of the discharge. I took her to an ER and they are saying she might have distemper. I do not want to believe that. Today we took her to her regular vet, they did some xrays and blood work and they said she might have pneumonia. She doesn’t throw up, neither does she have a diarrhea. She eats well, and drinks water. She sleeps a lot tho and gets tired after playing for 5 minutes. 
Please help you guys. I don’t want anything bad to happen to her.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Also, I can feel her bones. She seems like losing weight bit she hasn’t. Her bones are all out.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post her discharges from the ER and also your vet's notes? You don't say what tests were done and what meds were dispensed.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Did the vet give her an injection of antibiotics and send you home with antibiotic tablets to give her?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Chok1344 said:


> Also, I can feel her bones. She seems like losing weight bit she hasn’t. Her bones are all out.


A growing puppy can “lose weight” simply by maintaining her weight. A puppy that weighs 10 pounds at 7 weeks and still weighs 10 pounds at 8 weeks has lost weight. Baby Puppies should gain 1-2 pounds a week, and it is not unusual to gain more. A puppy that isn’t doing that is in serious danger of not growing properly, not having enough nutrients to support normal growth of bones and organs.

Is she eating? What is she eating, and how much?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Chok1344 said:


> Hey guys. I’m depserate for help.
> 
> Molly is 8 weeks old. Got her about 3 weeks ago. Its been a week she wakes up with eye and nose discharge and sneezing a lot and also she has breathing issues. Her eyes get hlued when she wakes up cuz of the discharge. I took her to an ER and they are saying she might have distemper. I do not want to believe that. Today we took her to her regular vet, they did some xrays and blood work and they said she might have pneumonia. She doesn’t throw up, neither does she have a diarrhea. She eats well, and drinks water. She sleeps a lot tho and gets tired after playing for 5 minutes.
> Please help you guys. I don’t want anything bad to happen to her.



We can't really help you the way a vet can. It sounds like your pup was sold to you way too young and is definitely not well. I'm so sorry you and your pup are going through this. Best would be to bring her back to a vet you trust. They should be providing treatment and telling you what to do with her at home. She might have canine influenza, which can be very dangerous, especially in a very young puppy. Where are you located?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

We are in LA, Glendale. 
The vet gave her amoxicillin yesterday cuz they are thinking she has bronchitis. 



Sweet Girl said:


> Chok1344 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I’m depserate for help.
> ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the results of bloodwork, and radiographs, and discharges from the ER? I hope she is doing better- but without real info, no one here can help you.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

So we got her on Dec 15th. The breeder said she was 8 weeks and that she had her first shot done the day we got her. When I brought her home I realized she was NOT 8 weeks cuz I was watching videos and she looked like she was 5-6 weeks. He most likely lied about the vaccination too. We took her to the vet and they said she is not 8 weeks. They ran tests cuz the 3rd day she stopped eating the way she used to and was having diarrhea. 
They dewarmed her and did a test and she was positive for Giardia, Fecal. They gave her powder probiotics, Albon Suspension 50mg/ml, Panacur 100mg/ml, and put her on vet diet-Canine Gastrointestinal High Energy wet food. 

She did fine within 10 days. The diarrhea was gone. 
I started noticing the eye discharge and her nose being watery more than usual around 28th on dec. 
We took her back on the 30th cuz she had an appt and she tested negative for Giardia. 
I told the vet about the eye discharge and that she wakes up with her eyes glued, he said ohhh no worries thats ok for puppies (which is NOT normal).
She would wake up very tired, would sleep more than she usually did, and would play for 5 mins and get tired cuz she was having problems breathing. Shes forcing air out of her nose cuz she cant breathe. 

So we took her to the ER, they were scared that she has Distemper. They did a test first for parvo, but it came back negative. 

Next day we took her to her vet very upset cuz they didnt check her properly when i told them about the eyes. 

They did the xrays and said she has some foggy spots on her lung and that she might have bronchitis, so they gave her Amoxicillin to take twice a day. 

After I gave it to her she started having bad diarrhea and im not sure if its from the antibiotic or if shes really having symptoms for distemper.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tahnee GR said:


> A growing puppy can “lose weight” simply by maintaining her weight. A puppy that weighs 10 pounds at 7 weeks and still weighs 10 pounds at 8 weeks has lost weight. Baby Puppies should gain 1-2 pounds a week, and it is not unusual to gain more. A puppy that isn’t doing that is in serious danger of not growing properly, not having enough nutrients to support normal growth of bones and organs.
> 
> Is she eating? What is she eating, and how much?


She is eating the Royal Canine vet diet food. Before yesterday she was eating the gastrointestinal high energy canned wet food. 

Yesterday they gave her royal canine urgent care canned food. She eats half of what shes supposed to eat. Her weight didnt go down in pounds, but her bones are coming out, i cant feel her skin anymore...


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> Can you post the results of bloodwork, and radiographs, and discharges from the ER? I hope she is doing better- but without real info, no one here can help you.


So we got her on Dec 15th. The breeder said she was 8 weeks and that she had her first shot done the day we got her. When I brought her home I realized she was NOT 8 weeks cuz I was watching videos and she looked like she was 5-6 weeks. He most likely lied about the vaccination too. We took her to the vet and they said she is not 8 weeks. They ran tests cuz the 3rd day she stopped eating the way she used to and was having diarrhea. 
They dewarmed her and did a test and she was positive for Giardia, Fecal. They gave her powder probiotics, Albon Suspension 50mg/ml, Panacur 100mg/ml, and put her on vet diet-Canine Gastrointestinal High Energy wet food. 

She did fine within 10 days. The diarrhea was gone. 
I started noticing the eye discharge and her nose being watery more than usual around 28th on dec. 
We took her back on the 30th cuz she had an appt and she tested negative for Giardia. 
I told the vet about the eye discharge and that she wakes up with her eyes glued, he said ohhh no worries thats ok for puppies (which is NOT normal).
She would wake up very tired, would sleep more than she usually did, and would play for 5 mins and get tired cuz she was having problems breathing. Shes forcing air out of her nose cuz she cant breathe. 

So we took her to the ER, they were scared that she has Distemper. They did a test first for parvo, but it came back negative. 

Next day we took her to her vet very upset cuz they didnt check her properly when i told them about the eyes. 

They did the xrays and said she has some foggy spots on her lung and that she might have bronchitis, so they gave her Amoxicillin to take twice a day. 

After I gave it to her she started having bad diarrhea and im not sure if its from the antibiotic or if shes really having symptoms for distemper.

They also did a blood work and said her White blood cells are normal, if she had the distemper it would destroy the WBC. 

But they still want us to do the test for distemper


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

eeerrrmmm said:


> Did the vet give her an injection of antibiotics and send you home with antibiotic tablets to give her?



They didnt give her a shot, but they gave her amoxicillin to take twice a day with food


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> Can you post her discharges from the ER and also your vet's notes? You don't say what tests were done and what meds were dispensed.


Here you go, this what i have from the website.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Chok1344 said:


> Here you go, this what i have from the website.


That says the radiographs are abnormal. Can you get those too? She appears to be anemic. Her phosphorus levels are odd too. It seems if she had bronchitis she would likely have a higher WBC. It's just weird to me that the ER said possible distemper and the Banfield (which personally I don't see as super diagnosticians at least in this area) vets said bronchitis. Are they your regular vet? 
I think blood work is just one clue in looking for differentials. How is she today compared to yesterday?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> That says the radiographs are abnormal. Can you get those too? She appears to be anemic. Her phosphorus levels are odd too. It seems if she had bronchitis she would likely have a higher WBC. It's just weird to me that the ER said possible distemper and the Banfield (which personally I don't see as super diagnosticians at least in this area) vets said bronchitis. Are they your regular vet?
> I think blood work is just one clue in looking for differentials. How is she today compared to yesterday?


They both ER and the vet pushing for the distemper virus test. 

Banfield is our regular vet. 

She had diarrhea last night twice. Im blaming it on the antibiotics. But shes the same, eyes were glued when she woke up and still breathes heavily.

I dont have the results for the xrays


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Diarrhea is also a symptom of distemper. The eyes discharge as well. There isn't any cure for it, just support for it. Fluids, trying to prevent a secondary infection, and it isn't anything I would want to have in a puppy of mine... 
I hope that isn't it, supporting that diagnosis in the pup is going to be expensive. What circumstances led to puppy coming to you so very young? Do you think the breeder just was wanting to get rid of the puppies right when they became a lot of work? The teeth that are in would be a good gauge for your vet to determine the age, so I would believe the vet over the breeder probably.. but I would also call her and ask her who gave the first shot at supposedly 8 weeks, and I assume you have already given another vaccine at this point?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> Diarrhea is also a symptom of distemper. The eyes discharge as well. There isn't any cure for it, just support for it. Fluids, trying to prevent a secondary infection, and it isn't anything I would want to have in a puppy of mine...
> I hope that isn't it, supporting that diagnosis in the pup is going to be expensive. What circumstances led to puppy coming to you so very young? Do you think the breeder just was wanting to get rid of the puppies right when they became a lot of work? The teeth that are in would be a good gauge for your vet to determine the age, so I would believe the vet over the breeder probably.. but I would also call her and ask her who gave the first shot at supposedly 8 weeks, and I assume you have already given another vaccine at this point?


The guy i got her from said he gave the shot the day we went to get her. I didnt take her out of the house, i didnt put her on the ground outside, i never had her anywhere near another dog... idk how she got it ((( she was supposed to get her shot but they didnt give it cuz shes been sick

I just dont want this for my little baby (


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Another member posted this news story on a thread about a sick, underage puppy in the LA area. Is this the person whom sold your puppy? SICK PUPPY PEDDLER: FOX 11 confronts sick puppy seller for 4th time; law enforcement investigating - Story | KTTV


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

ArchersMom said:


> Another member posted this news story on a thread about a sick, underage puppy in the LA area. Is this the person whom sold your puppy? SICK PUPPY PEDDLER: FOX 11 confronts sick puppy seller for 4th time; law enforcement investigating - Story | KTTV


No it wasnt him ... but i texted the guy and he is not responding to my text. he was from fullerton. We went to his house but didnt go in, he brought Molly outside and we got her for $800


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have they done a test for distemper yet?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Cpc1972 said:


> Have they done a test for distemper yet?


Not yet. It takes up to 5 days (


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with all this, your poor baby! Just an FYI, distemper is an airborne virus. If he has or has had sick pups in the house he could have exposed the pup when he picked it up. Don't blame yourself. I would contact animal control or the humane society. Who knows how many other sick puppies he may have. 

I hope things improve.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> I'm so sorry you are dealing with all this, your poor baby! Just an FYI, distemper is an airborne virus. If he has or has had sick pups in the house he could have exposed the pup when he picked it up. Don't blame yourself. I would contact animal control or the humane society. Who knows how many other sick puppies he may have.
> 
> I hope things improve.


I hope so too. I will most likely do that cuz they said this probably came from the placenta. So the other puppies might be sick too


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh my goodness. So sorry.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> That says the radiographs are abnormal. Can you get those too? She appears to be anemic. Her phosphorus levels are odd too. It seems if she had bronchitis she would likely have a higher WBC. It's just weird to me that the ER said possible distemper and the Banfield (which personally I don't see as super diagnosticians at least in this area) vets said bronchitis. Are they your regular vet?
> I think blood work is just one clue in looking for differentials. How is she today compared to yesterday?




Update:
She’s playing and has a little more energy compared to yesterday. She’s eating fine and doesn’t have diarrhea anymore. Hope she’s gonna be okay after the antibiotics.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Praying for your pup! Glad to hear there is a bit of good news today.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope your little one has turned a corner and gaining strength now, bless her little heart she's a real fighter. Sorry you have both had all this worry, the seller needs prosecuting if he's selling pups that are sick. Poor babies, I wonder how many more are suffering in that house.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear she seems better, too. I wish they had sent you home with a longer course of antibiotics. Are her eyes and nose clearing up?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Barlosh said:


> I hope your little one has turned a corner and gaining strength now, bless her little heart she's a real fighter. Sorry you have both had all this worry, the seller needs prosecuting if he's selling pups that are sick. Poor babies, I wonder how many more are suffering in that house.




I even texted the seller. Didn’t even bother to reply. So that tells me a lot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> Glad to hear she seems better, too. I wish they had sent you home with a longer course of antibiotics. Are her eyes and nose clearing up?




I would say yes. The discharge of her eyes doesn’t make her eyes glued anymore that often. Maybe once a day. Before it would be glued every time she would wake up but now it’s a little better. Same with the nose. But she still sneezes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm sorry I don't have much to add here but you're getting great advice from the other members. I am so sorry you are going through this. I know it must be heartbreaking and causing so much anxiety. Glad she is showing some improvement. I will pray for her and you for strength. Hang in there. You're doing the best you can in a very difficult situation.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm glad to hear your puppy is doing a bit better, I hope it is a sign she is turning a corner.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Chok1344 said:


> I would say yes. The discharge of her eyes doesn’t make her eyes glued anymore that often. Maybe once a day. Before it would be glued every time she would wake up but now it’s a little better. Same with the nose. But she still sneezes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I would follow up with your vet - or another vet - if it really doesn;t seem to be better in a day or so or if there is any kind of backtracking. Canine influenza can be really serious. No idea if that is what it is, but young pups especially can dehydrate quickly. If she is still sneezing a lot or having any issues breathing, please take her back to the vet.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping your pup is doing better today.....


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> I would follow up with your vet - or another vet - if it really doesn;t seem to be better in a day or so or if there is any kind of backtracking. Canine influenza can be really serious. No idea if that is what it is, but young pups especially can dehydrate quickly. If she is still sneezing a lot or having any issues breathing, please take her back to the vet.




Thank you so much. I appreciate all the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Praying earnestly for your sweet puppy! I hope she is doing better and recovers completely! We have a 13 week old puppy so I can't imagine how scary all this is for you! Please keep us updated!


----------



## DebScroc (Jan 10, 2015)

How is she doing today? Please keep updating us, at this point we're probably checking in regularly to see if she's improving. I hope you can get some satisfaction with that breeder but it sounds as if he doesn't have much of a conscience


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh my God. I hope this is not the guy. But the pup Molly breeder doesn[t sound much better.


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

I would definitely go with a different vet and hospital for other opinions. It seems like the puppy's current care providers are going in circles, I don't know how to put it other than I am not impressed with care performance so far.


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

After this is all said and done I hope your Molly recovers and grows strong. You may not like this idea but I would notify the SPCA or any other animal welfare group in your area about your "breeders" unscrupulous practices.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

MegabyteBob said:


> After this is all said and done I hope your Molly recovers and grows strong. You may not like this idea but I would notify the SPCA or any other animal welfare group in your area about your "breeders" unscrupulous practices.


I actually am considering doing that cuz i texted him and he is not answering my text so that tells me he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

DebScroc said:


> How is she doing today? Please keep updating us, at this point we're probably checking in regularly to see if she's improving. I hope you can get some satisfaction with that breeder but it sounds as if he doesn't have much of a conscience


She's doing good so far. She gained some weight in pounds but still i can feel her bones. I hope she gains the weight back and becomes puffy again. 

She's eating very good, drinks water and is very playful. 

She has an appointment tomorrow again. We are going to see another vet and i heard he's a good one unlike the other one we saw the first time-her regular vet. 

So I will update you guys tomorrow.

Thank you so much for all the help, I really really appreciate it. Hope my baby Molly get better and kicks this viruses butt...she's a strong cookie


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

MegabyteBob said:


> After this is all said and done I hope your Molly recovers and grows strong. You may not like this idea but I would notify the SPCA or any other animal welfare group in your area about your "breeders" unscrupulous practices.





MegabyteBob said:


> I would definitely go with a different vet and hospital for other opinions. It seems like the puppy's current care providers are going in circles, I don't know how to put it other than I am not impressed with care performance so far.


So far she's doing good. She's a strong one 

She eats and drink water and plays with us. Hey eyes are the same tho.. but i am hoping for the best. 

Thank God there is no diarrhea or vomiting. Shes very strong. I will update you guys tomorrow after her appointment with another vet.


----------



## awesomepossum13 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm very glad you are giving this poor pup a loving home and that she is recovering well. Having a sick puppy is a very scary experience. Here's hoping to her continual improvement.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad she is going better. My heart sunk reading the opening posts, and I kept thinking about a member here from LA whose dogs had
Blastomycosis. It is wonderful news the antibiotics helped.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm so glad she is going better. My heart sunk reading the opening posts, and I kept thinking about a member here from LA whose dogs had
> Blastomycosis. It is wonderful news the antibiotics helped.


thank you so much. She's still on the antibiotics but we are hoping for the best


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

We will continue to pray for her recovery. I agree with what someone else here has said in terms of pursuing some sort of formal complaint about the so-called breeder's negligence. It's sickening that people out there don't care about these poor puppies. These kind of people need some severe consequences to stop. I wish I knew suggestions of where to file such a complaint but I don't and I am in Illinois. I don't know if the attorney general's office would help?? Maybe others here can chime in if that is what you decide to do. Please continue to post your baby's progress.


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

This "breeder" is a piece of bad work, a scammer.

Without question you must notify the humane agencies in your area, especially the SPCA. Please don't just consider it, DO IT!
'


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

With more and more cases of animal abuse unscrupulous breeders and puppy mills being reported everyday here in R.I. the authorities are starting to be aggressive in following up such complaints. We have a very effect head of the R.I. SPCA who, along with the staff go after these people and don't relent until the issue is resolved. More and more cases are ending up in court with penalties and in some case may end up with jail time. What this so called human being did to/with this puppy is despicable and should be dealt with. We only know of this one puppy (Molly). How many more "Mollies" did this person abuse?


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

MegabyteBob said:


> With more and more cases of animal abuse unscrupulous breeders and puppy mills being reported everyday here in R.I. the authorities are starting to be aggressive in following up such complaints. We have a very effect head of the R.I. SPCA who, along with the staff go after these people and don't relent until the issue is resolved. More and more cases are ending up in court with penalties and in some case may end up with jail time. What this so called human being did to/with this puppy is despicable and should be dealt with. We only know of this one puppy (Molly). How many more "Mollies" did this person abuse?


Probably the other ones he had with my poor baby  what kind of a person would do this to puppies I cant even imagine..


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

*UPDATE ON MOLLY
*

Hi Guys. 

We went to the vet yesterday, and my baby is going to be okayyyyyyyyyyyy im soooo happy. She will gor for her first shot on Monday cuz the vet said shes doing good so she can get the shot ))))))))))))))))))))

THANK YOU ALLLL for the continuous support and for all the prayers. You guys made me have hope for my lil baby Molly and she's finally gnna be okay. 
She just had a tough start but she will be okay from now on ))))


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Great to hear!! Have been following your thread with fingers crossed that all will be okay with Molly!!

Bless your heart for opening your heart and home to her!! 

Hoping you have many years and many happy adventures with your little girl!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is such great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

That’s great news!


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

So happy for you and Molly!! Thanks for sharing the great news with us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so happy to hear about Molly! That is wonderful news!

Jules


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Such good news about Molly. Please continue to keep us posted on her recovery. It sounds like she's going to be ok.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Question for Charliethree. I've noticed in some of your other posts, Your golden is absolutely beautiful! He/she has a very similar look as my Callie. May I ask where is he/she from?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

debbie624 said:


> Question for Charliethree. I've noticed in some of your other posts, Your golden is absolutely beautiful! He/she has a very similar look as my Callie. May I ask where is he/she from?


Thank you! Charlie was a beautiful boy inside and out, I was truly blessed to have the time with him that I did. I adopted him from a rescue group which had pulled him from a shelter, was told he was originally from the US, how he came to be in Canada I don't know. His story is here: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/402170-charlie.html


----------



## MegabyteBob (Aug 3, 2018)

Outstanding! Bless your puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Molly is doing so well.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Wonderful news //made my day


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I was so happy to read your post. Hoping to hear nothing but great stories about Miss Molly going forward!!!!


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Great news! May Molly continue to be healthy and bring you many wonderful memories together!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad your Molly is doing better...thank for the update.. hope she continues to get better!!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Charliethree said:


> Thank you! Charlie was a beautiful boy inside and out, I was truly blessed to have the time with him that I did. I adopted him from a rescue group which had pulled him from a shelter, was told he was originally from the US, how he came to be in Canada I don't know. His story is here: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/402170-charlie.html



What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing. You provided a wonderful and loving home for Charlie. He was lucky to have you.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

*Molly got her first shot yesterday *

Hey guys. 

Like I told you guys before, she got her shots yesterday. She's a little weak cuz the poor baby was sick and got better but now she got the shots and is weak. She's been having diarrhea since we got home but its cuz of the shots right?

And another question... 

SHE STARTED LICKING THE WALL IN THE HOUSE.. not sure why she's doing that


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would call your Vet clinic, it could just be a reaction to the shots, possibly minor but it could develop into something serious. 

I wouldn't hesitate to call your Clinic ASAP.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would call your Vet clinic, it could just be a reaction to the shots, possibly minor but it could develop into something serious.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to call your Clinic ASAP.


before giving the shots they gave her a shot of benadril, but i will call them right now.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Gunner11 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Consumer affairs reviews on Royal Canin*

We are having issues with this food and our boy. Please read them. I’m convinced this is the reason for the start of his issues. Just to give you a heads up.


----------



## laurie1018 (May 19, 2016)

What did you find out about Royal Canin? We are feeding our 5 month old puppy this brand. The breeder suggested it. It's what she's aways fed her dogs. I only want the best for my baby, so I am curious about your posting.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Gunner11 said:


> We are having issues with this food and our boy. Please read them. I’m convinced this is the reason for the start of his issues. Just to give you a heads up.


This thread has almost nothing to do with Royal Canin food. Did you even read it? The only mention of it was on the first page.




laurie1018 said:


> What did you find out about Royal Canin? We are feeding our 5 month old puppy this brand. The breeder suggested it. It's what she's aways fed her dogs. I only want the best for my baby, so I am curious about your posting.


Royal Canin is fine unless you are looking for something different (brand, allergy, raw, etc). Our girl does well on RC Maxi/Large Breed. The person above clearly didn't read this thread as it has nothing to do with it.


----------

